# Parlor Rollers



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Saw this on doves-pigeons and thought it to be quite interesting:

Terry Whatley
-------------------------------------------
The American Parlor Roller Association held a Western regional section roll off December 28, 2002 in Irvine California. The turnout 
was unexpectedly high with a grand total of 90 Parlor Roller's being rolled.

The American Parlor Roller Association ecognizes the extraordinary efforts of an outstanding Parlor Roller that rolls over 70 feet by issuing a certificate of certification for such an effort. Below are 
the results of all the Parlor Rollers that certified at 70 feet or beyond.

193' 1" Paul Gamino (Yellow Agate)
186' 11" Paul Gamino (Blue Check Self)
150' 0" John Valencia (Dilute Almond) 
145' 2" Robert Montoya (Red Marked)
111' 2" Paul Gamino (Black & White Splash)
98' 0" Robert Montoya (Almond)
92' 7" Paul Gamino (Self White)
88' 9" Richard Rangel (Yellow)
80' 7" Lennie Mefferd (Dark Tort) 
80' 7" Paul Gamino (Black & White Splash) 
77' 6" Robert Montoya (Kite)
74' 4" Robert Montoya (Dun)


If you have no idea what a Parlor Roller Pigeon is or does they turn backward summersaults along the grass. The roll that is the longest without stopping wins the contest. Parlor Tumblers are a rare and 
unique variety of Pigeons. Unique because when fully developed they cannot fly. Parlors are uniquely different due to the fact that Parlors can perform right before your eyes. Unlike a flying tumbler 
or flying roller which performs in the sky above you. Parlors are performed on a soft grass area to insure that no harm occurs during a performance. 

Parlor Tumblers come in three types, which are a single performer, double performer, and the rolling type. The single performer should make but one turn, consisting of a straight backward somersault. The double performer should make two successive turns, consisting of two straight backward somersaults. The Parlor Roller performers should make a series or number of straight backward turns. The performance is an actual roll on a soft grass area. All three types can be found in the United States. 

Paul Gamino
Home of the World Record holders 204' 2" (62 Meters)
Parlor Rollers http://www.angelfire.com/super2/04footerparlorroller/index.html


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks Paul for sharing this. Must have been an exciting day for you, I see you did very well.
How many birds do you have and how long have you been doing this?
Thanks again,
Carl


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Ooops! Sorry Terry, I did not notice that it was you that posted this.
Thanks,
Carl


----------

